# JOAD News Letter - Coaches Corner



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello:

Our JOAD Club (Rapids Archery) is starting a news letter and I've been asked to add a Coaches Corner section. I thought I would share

Regards, Rich

Article 1.

When does your shot start?

Do you know when your shot starts? Are you prepared to put the effort forward to put your best arrow out there? For most beginning archers, the shot - or shots, begins when they are called to the line. But, this is only focusing on starting a set of arrows. In order to score well, the archer needs to focus on the start of each arrow. The archer has to "collect" themselves and focus on what a good shot is or what they what to have happen during the shot - and then, just "do" that. The better the archer is at knowing within themselves, what a good shot is, the higher the success at arrow placement.

You may say, "well I have shot extremely good shots when I was not so focused". That may be true. Ideally, you want to deliver every arrow with as little mental control as possible. Over controlling takes you away from "natural execution". Shooting in this manner is very difficult in a consistent fashion, especially for beginning archers - in most cases it takes years of development of the well sequenced shot - then some of the "auto-pilot" can be let in or encouraged. Knowing what you select as your starting point and knowing how you will proceed from there is the daily routine of getting the ability in delivering the perfect shot time after time. Only when you know the perfect shot and how to start it do you know how simple shooting is and how accurate you can be.

Good luck and good shooting

RA Cockrell - Level 5 Coach.


----------

